# Datenbank SQL und Java



## Julia89 (11. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

zunächst vorweg: Ich bin sowohl was Java als auch was Datenbanken betrifft, absoluter Anfänger.
Mein Wissen beschränkt sich auf imperative Programmierung- und da nur die Grundlagen (for, if, while, ...)

Ich soll nun ein Musikverwaltungsprogramm programmieren. Über eine Eingabemaske sollen Daten in eine Datenbank geschrieben und dort gespeichert werden.

Bisher habe ich ein Datenbank Schema mithilfe des SQL Developers angelegt. Diese hat zum Beispiel Entitäten wie "Album", "Titel", "Interpret" usw.

Nun frage ich mich, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Ich muss nun wahrscheinlich eine Oberfläche programmieren und diese dann irgendwie mit der Datenbank verknüpfen, oder?

Kann mir jemand Tipps dazu geben? 

Vielen Dank,

Julia


----------



## madboy (11. Jan 2010)

Mit der Oberfläche würde ich nicht anfangen. Am Anfang einfach halten. Eine Klasse, die sich zur Datenbank verbindet und dort was ausliest. Zuerst mit festen Werten (ohne Benutzereingabe), das erspart viel Tipparbeit 
Dann immer mehr erweitern bis am Schluß das Programm steht.

Informationen zu Java, JDBC, Datenbanken allgemein liefern das Forum hier, Internetsuchmaschinen und Bücher. Eines davon findet sich hier: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 23 Datenbankmanagement mit JDBC


----------



## Julia89 (11. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp... Klingt gut.. Besonders mit dem Verzicht auf eine Oberfläche.. Ich werde mich nun erstmal näher mit deinem Buchtipp beschäftigen..

Weitere Tipps nehme ich gerne entgegen..
Besonders was die Verbindung von Datenbank und Klasse angeht..

Viele Grüße
Julia


----------



## madboy (11. Jan 2010)

Das mit dem Verzicht auf die Oberfläche kommt natürlich auf die Aufgabenstellung an, aber für den Anfang kannst du auf jeden Fall darauf verzichten und sie später dazu bauen.


----------



## Julia89 (11. Jan 2010)

Ja, ich denke, es ist leichter, wenn eine Art Grundgerüst steht.. Dann kann ich später, wenn noch Zeit ist, auch eine Oberfläche erstellen..

Danke^^


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2010)

Ich würde mir als 1. mal Gedanken machen was für Daten du abspeichern willst. Daraus dann deine Klassenhierachie + Beziehungen abbilden und dann die Tabellen anlegen. Danach würde ich mich erst in mit der DB beschäftigen. Erstmal eine Verbindung aufbauen und dann ganz einfach insert und selects absetzen. Und die Abfrage ergebnise dann in deine Objekte einbauen...


----------



## Julia89 (13. Jan 2010)

SirWayne,

du sagtst, ich soll erst Beziehungen bilden und Tabellen anlegen und mich erst danach um meine DB kümmern.. Aber mache ich das nicht schon, wenn ich Tabellen erstelle??

Grüße,

Julia
__________________


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2010)

Julia89 hat gesagt.:


> SirWayne,
> 
> du sagtst, ich soll erst Beziehungen bilden und Tabellen anlegen und mich erst danach um meine DB kümmern.. Aber mache ich das nicht schon, wenn ich Tabellen erstelle??
> 
> ...



Nur weil du Tabellen bildest, hast du in Java noch keine Klassen die etwas zusammen zu tun haben???
Du musst dein Datenbank Modell auch in Java abbilden oder aber dein Java Modell in der DB abbilden


----------



## Julia89 (13. Jan 2010)

Oh, so meinst du das.. Ja da hast du natürlich Recht..


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2010)

Julia89 hat gesagt.:


> Oh, so meinst du das.. Ja da hast du natürlich Recht..



Jop...


----------

